# working with ADNOC



## xin.aspen

How is the quality of work with ADNOC, head office? is ADNOC comparable with Qatar Petroluem? What about job security, what happens once the three years contract is over?
Appreciate your help


----------



## 4drsupra

I am currently with GASCO which is a very close affiliate of ADNOC and I can tell you working for the oil companies here is pretty good I am not sure about qatar petrolium but adnoc and gasco seeing as they have a lot in common treats their employee's well and the higher your job grade level is obviously the perks go up with it...

if you don't mind me asking what position will you be doing in ADNOc maybe I can shed a little bit more specific light on it for you...


----------



## mkocaoglu

4drsupra said:


> I am currently with GASCO which is a very close affiliate of ADNOC and I can tell you working for the oil companies here is pretty good I am not sure about qatar petrolium but adnoc and gasco seeing as they have a lot in common treats their employee's well and the higher your job grade level is obviously the perks go up with it...
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what position will you be doing in ADNOc maybe I can shed a little bit more specific light on it for you...


Hi,

I am interviewing for Electrical Engineering position with Gasco and I will have a couple of questions.

First of all how is working for company when you think in general?
What will be the approximite living costs in Abu Dabi?
Training and career opportunities?
May be the most important one; what is avarage salary and should I negotiate for something.

I will be glad if you spent some time and response for above questions.

Regards
Mehmet


----------



## remaaz

Greetings,

I'm working for NDC (National Drilling Company) or (Nothing Done Correctly) which is a part of ADNOC group. In some companies of ADNOC expats are getting better salaries than other companies!!!!

Mehmet, It depends on your grade, an electrical engineer may vary from grade 11 til grade 14 depending on the experience.

Xin I'm not sure which company gave u the offer? Is it going to be in the office or in the field? Which grade they gave you?

Don't be shocked that locals with the grade are taking approx. double your salary!!

Regards,
Abdulrahim


----------



## mkocaoglu

Hi Abdulrahim,

Company is Gasco. Job will be a field job but we did not interviewed yet. Human resources company that is working for Gasco in Turkey requested me to search for living conditions and expenses before I come that is why I am searching.

I am not sure about levels but I have 4 years of experience as Electrical and Instrument engineer. 2 year of it was in national oil and Gas Company in high scale projects. Other two year is as project manager for an IT company. So what can be my grade?

Can you once more have a look on questions and reply according to above info.

Regards
Mehmet


----------



## remaaz

Hosetly, I'm not sure but I think you'll be around 14.

If the post was for field engineer, it also depends on your duty rotation & location in most of the companies.In some cases your food & accomodation will be covered.

Adnoc Group in consist of 13-15 companies (not sure), Gasco is one of top 5 ( don't miss it).

Regards,


----------



## mkocaoglu

Great news Abdulrahimthanks alot.

Any other comments and/or advices about salary and living conditions

Thanks alot.


----------



## uqur

*salary, working conditions and uae*

hi, i am a candidate for electrical engineering in gasco as well mehmet is.
i am 7 years experienced-5 years on site in wastewater treatment plants for public usage and 2 years in design of electrical projects in headoffice.
i am about to ask for 6-7k $ in job interview but is it high? or can i get this?
also are my qualifications enoguh to work in office in abu dhabi?-Autoıcad,Eplan,Etap and Ms.office.

Thanks


----------



## remaaz

Yeah Sure, Grade 14 is around that I believe.
As I said it differs from a company to another


----------



## uqur

remaaz said:


> Yeah Sure, Grade 14 is around that I believe.
> As I said it differs from a company to another


And what about sharjah? i've heard lot about this city and those are not positive in fact,is it right?
and can you tell me some advice for choosing the right city for my self to work in case of being asked to work on field?
Thanks


----------



## Tercia

*Hi*



xin.aspen said:


> How is the quality of work with ADNOC, head office? is ADNOC comparable with Qatar Petroluem? What about job security, what happens once the three years contract is over?
> Appreciate your help


It's quite a nice govt. office as they come. Not sure about the contractual terms, though job security seems to be there, but then I know only about people who are not on contract. Moving up is a bit of a problem, I suppose... Which division are you going to be?


----------



## remaaz

uqur said:


> And what about sharjah? i've heard lot about this city and those are not positive in fact,is it right?
> and can you tell me some advice for choosing the right city for my self to work in case of being asked to work on field?
> Thanks


Yes Sir,

What you need to know about Sharjah? Can you justify it more? Which details you are looking for?

I will give you few hints:

- As a city it misses a lot of well planned infra-structure. The municipalty projects are unplanned well and given to manager's friends companies. On the contrary, it's a quite place for families who are not intrested in night life.

- As people, I can't tell about it ( it's very hard to judge but most of Sharjah people are nice )


----------



## uqur

remaaz said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> What you need to know about Sharjah? Can you justify it more? Which details you are looking for?
> 
> I will give you few hints:
> 
> - As a city it misses a lot of well planned infra-structure. The municipalty projects are unplanned well and given to manager's friends companies. On the contrary, it's a quite place for families who are not intrested in night life.
> 
> - As people, I can't tell about it ( it's very hard to judge but most of Sharjah people are nice )


Dear Remaaz,
Today i got the job in gasco as an electrical engineer in Ruwais.
So now it is time to change my question as "what about ruwais?" and how much does it cost for food and other payments of two people? and is it possible to get DSL internet connection and other communication staff in ruwais easly?

Thanks


----------



## mkocaoglu

uqur said:


> Dear Remaaz,
> Today i got the job in gasco as an electrical engineer in Ruwais.
> So now it is time to change my question as "what about ruwais?" and how much does it cost for food and other payments of two people? and is it possible to get DSL internet connection and other communication staff in ruwais easly?
> 
> Thanks


Hocam merhaba ben de yarın görüşmeye gidiyorum. Biraz bilgi verebilir misin genel durum hakkında?

mail adresim: mkocaoglu (a) gmail
tam yazamadım mail adresini izin vermiyor. umarım anlaşılıyordur.

Teşekkürler


----------



## erhan

mkocaoglu said:


> Hocam merhaba ben de yarın görüşmeye gidiyorum. Biraz bilgi verebilir misin genel durum hakkında?
> 
> mail adresim: mkocaoglu (a) gmail
> tam yazamadım mail adresini izin vermiyor. umarım anlaşılıyordur.
> 
> Teşekkürler[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Mehmet ;
> 
> I am also joining an interview with Gasco.
> Would you please tell me what you have learned from ugur or any other guys that already completed that interview.
> 
> my email adres erhankuzu1 (at) yahoo com
> 
> thank for any kind of reply.


----------



## erhan

*gasco*



uqur said:


> Dear Remaaz,
> Today i got the job in gasco as an electrical engineer in Ruwais.
> So now it is time to change my question as "what about ruwais?" and how much does it cost for food and other payments of two people? and is it possible to get DSL internet connection and other communication staff in ruwais easly?
> 
> Thanks





Hi Ugur ; 

I am also joining an interview with Gasco. 
Would you please tell me what you have been asked and expected to reply during interview. 

my email adres erhankuzu1 (at) yahoo com 

thank for any kind of reply.


----------



## uqur

erhan said:


> mkocaoglu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hocam merhaba ben de yarın görüşmeye gidiyorum. Biraz bilgi verebilir misin genel durum hakkında?
> 
> mail adresim: mkocaoglu (a) gmail
> tam yazamadım mail adresini izin vermiyor. umarım anlaşılıyordur.
> 
> Teşekkürler[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Mehmet ;
> 
> I am also joining an interview with Gasco.
> Would you please tell me what you have learned from ugur or any other guys that already completed that interview.
> 
> my email adres erhankuzu1 (at) yahoo com
> 
> thank for any kind of reply.
> 
> 
> 
> guys, whoever gets the job please leave your e-mail addresses so we can get connect when we are there? also if anyone knows somebody living in ruwais please write me asap, thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## borouge2011

Hi there, my name is Adi from Malaysia. I received an e-mail that I have been selected to work with Borouge - JV between ADNOC and one Belgium company at Al Ruwais as an Engineer. Already done my medical check-up as required by Borouge before they can issue offer letter. I've 15 years experience in Oil and Gas industries. 

My question -

What grade and indicative salary for 15 years experience?
What other benefits provided by the company?
How is life in Al Ruwais? I have 4 kids range from 6 to 13 years old.

Looking forward for reply from other forumer...

Thanks...

Adi


----------



## 4drsupra

been MIA for a while in this board...congrats to everyone who will be joining Gasco soon (we should all have a get together), it is a great company to work for and advancement and job security will not be a problem. as for salary structure it will all depend on your job grade...job levels 11 and up are considered to be in the senior level so typical considerations will be housing and allowance, education for your kids and other perks (health care is mandatory so you should have this) that depend on your job description and division as for Ruwaiz it is a small town community(suburbs style) you will not have any issue's getting any services you will need to live there however I do not think I can say the same quality for schools around that area and for night life, again i stress that it is a very quite neighborhood.

Borouge ppl, almost the same way as gasco is ran also a very good company relatively newer in comparison to gasco I believe but the two companies have a very close tie to each other in terms of your executives so rules and regulations are very similar and I can immagine pay structure as well.

hope that helps everyone...cheers and good luck.


----------



## borouge2011

Thanks for the replied, 4drsupra... Do you have any friends who are currently working with Borouge? I just want to know more info regarding the company before I made my decision.


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^what kind of information are you looking for I have friends at an executive level but of course being politically correct and marketing their own firm it will be rest assured good feedback from them...so I can try to help from my vantage point which is HR and recruitment...


----------



## borouge2011

First and foremost, as I mentioned in my previous thread, for my 15 yrs of experience in Oil and Gas, what is the indicative salary that I'm looking at? For my kids, what is the education system that are used in Borouge? American or British?


----------



## 4drsupra

looking solely at your experience and not considering any other variables like education, relevance of your 15 years of experience to what job function you are looking to do and other key aspects I would go and give you a very very rough estimate of north of 16K AED per month in hand salary plus perks like housing, educational budget for your kids (up to 3-4 kids)and perhaps transportation if need be and other perks, again that is a low ball rough estimate ...

in terms of "education system", i do not understand what exactly you are looking for here...


----------



## borouge2011

4drsupra, Thanks for your quick reply... what is the education system used at the international school in Al Ruwais- American Education systems or British Education system. 
How about other benefits provided by Borouge i.e allowances provided to their staff ( I believe Borouge provide housing for their staff in Al Ruwais ). 
FYI, I should be receiving the Letter of Offer by next week. If I agreed with the salary and T&C, I might be joining the expat community in UAE in Sept 2011 after Eid Fitr.... Hope to hear from you soon....

Adi....


----------



## aalbuhse66

4drsupra,
I have got an offer from GASCO - Habshan location and was wondering if you can clarify few things for me:
- Will the housing allowance be offered to me every year or just the first year? Do I have to repay it by monthly installments?
- Do I have to repay any of the other allowances (furniture, education, etc.)?
- Habshan is a remote location, Where can I live to be close to both Abu Dhabi city and the plant location?
- What is a good private (elementary) school to enroll my 3 kids who are used to american school system?
Your help is greatly appreciated as I'm still gathering information before accepting the offer.


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^
-Will the housing allowance be offered to me every year or just the first year? Do I have to repay it by monthly installments?

this is typically every year, how it works here is either you find a place or we help you find a place and rent is typically paid out for the full year in advance by the company and if you have accomodation in your package then its part of your package you do not need to pay anything back...

-Do I have to repay any of the other allowances (furniture, education, etc.)?

allowances is the same thing as rent if it is part of your package you do not pay anything back, with furniture however is decided on a length of stay basis meaning the longer you stay with the company you may be able to keep more of the furniture given to you based on the furniture allowance and on the flip side if you cut your employment short then a computation will be made based on your stay on how much you can only keep and the company will take back the rest.

- Habshan is a remote location, Where can I live to be close to both Abu Dhabi city and the plant location?

lots of places in between like khalifa city etc...but i personally would recommend staying in abu-dhabi that way your family will be close to commodities and good schools...gasco does offer a nice service from our HQ to the plants every week so getting their isnt much of a concern unless of course you want to drive and that is a pretty far drive...

- What is a good private (elementary) school to enroll my 3 kids who are used to american school system?

not very knowledgable on this yet but i know international schools are everywhere in AD and I suspect you shouldnt have a hard time looking for one.

good luck with your decision making...hope this helped


----------



## aalbuhse66

Thank you very much 4drsupra.
This is very useful information. One more thing. About how long this whole process will take you think?. I mean from the time we agree on an offer until I'm settled and working.


----------



## 4drsupra

process goes like this....

- you sign the offer sheet...

- we then get MGT approval to start the actual recruitment process...(can take up to a week)

- we choose an "Agency" if you are not a direct hire if you are skip this process...(a week)

- we send your credentials for labour approval...(2 to 3 days)

- after approval, we send your information for a residence visa...(2 to 3 days)

- once approved you fly over and start work ASAP...ow also there will be 2 medicals in the process somewhere there...one posibly locally and another when you get here...good luck...this whole process can take total up to a month or more depending on holidays and we have a lot of holidays....good luck let me know when you are local...cheers


----------



## aalbuhse66

So I suppse I will have to look for housing and schools while I'm working. Is that right?.
What about the transportation service from Gasco's HQ to the plant, is it only once a week? or daily?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## 4drsupra

school and housing will be looked after by yourself as you ultimately have to make the decision on where and how you want to live, but you can certainly ask for assistance from the Recruitment team and as for the service to the best of my knowledge it is weekly to habshan and daily to 3 times a week to the nearer plants, although this can change anytime so does everything else in UAE...


----------



## aalbuhse66

Thank you 4drsupra. You've been very helpful and hope to meet you when I become local. Regards.


----------



## 4drsupra

good luck buddy...LMK wen ur local...


----------



## khairul4000

*job grade*



remaaz said:


> Hosetly, I'm not sure but I think you'll be around 14.
> 
> If the post was for field engineer, it also depends on your duty rotation & location in most of the companies.In some cases your food & accomodation will be covered.
> 
> Adnoc Group in consist of 13-15 companies (not sure), Gasco is one of top 5 ( don't miss it).
> 
> Regards,


hi remaaz.,, i currently got interview for field operator at ADNOC. And here a lo of thing i dont know about ADNOC. What is the salary range for field operator at ADNOC.


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^if you are a field operator you will most likely be a level 8...and your salary will most likely be below 12K monthly all allowances included...


----------



## damian8

hi everybody

I have a few question about gasco

1-How difficult is the interview and when i'm supposed to know if i got choosen or not ?

2- Is it possible to encash the housing allowance for gasco from grade 8-11 ?

3-Can i claim the housing allowance if I am single ?

4-what is the rotation for electronics and telecommunication engineers ?


Thanks


----------



## damian8

4drsupra,,,,your comment is appreciated


----------



## 4drsupra

hi everybody

I have a few question about gasco

1-How difficult is the interview and when i'm supposed to know if i got choosen or not ? - if you are not prepared everything is difficult...and I suggest don't BS because we will see past that believe me...

I am not saying this because the international hiring team is my team but they are very very good and see right through you....they are very experienced folks so if you BS they will know you are BS'ing...

2- Is it possible to encash the housing allowance for gasco from grade 8-11 ? - to the best of my knowledge no...we pay your housing straight to your landlord

3-Can i claim the housing allowance if I am single ? - there are parameters to this...single male yes it should be fine all will be in your package 

4-what is the rotation for electronics and telecommunication engineers ? - this will depend which site you will be working from...


Thanks


----------



## akif10

Hi 4drsupra..I just receive an interview invitation from resmodtec for GASCO. Can I know is the recruitment company resmodtec is a valid and not a scam company? I got invitation for instrument engineer post, if I've been selected, do GASCO provide accommodations, as I am married guy. Thanks


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^go...resmodtec is our agency in malaysia and my team is in kuala lumpur right now...Good luck.

for your other questions all will be answered if you get selected...do not get too ahead of yourself...I would worry about the interview more than anything else


----------



## akif10

4drsupra said:


> ^^^go...resmodtec is our agency in malaysia and my team is in kuala lumpur right now...Good luck.
> 
> for your other questions all will be answered if you get selected...do not get too ahead of yourself...I would worry about the interview more than anything else


Thanks supra for the reply..I am afraid that the interview is a scam. Currently preparing for it..thanks!!!


----------



## Nuno

Good Afternoon!
I received an email with directions to an interview in Portugal, by Gasco with the subject: Gasco Career Opportunities in Abu Dhabi.
I am afraid that is a scheme, since the direction of e-mail is gasco.rec211 hotmail. com. If Gasco has is own internet domain, why they sent from hotmail domain?
And if true, what kind of interview can i expect, I confess I've never done this kind of interview!
I thank all the attention to this matter.


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^that is because the email was sent by our agency a thrid party company hired by gasco to coordinate our recruitment campaignand we have no control over what domain they choose...and yes that is a legitimate email we are planning to be in portugal to conduct interviews within the next few weeks...prepare and good luck.


----------



## Nuno

I thank the promptness of response. 
If I may, and if you can, what kind of interviews are made to candidates, in order to minimally prepare myself for the interview and the company do not waste his time with me.
best regards


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^we will interview you based on your experience and competencies my tip would be relax and time and time again do not BS during the interview my team are a group of seasoned technical experts so they see right through the BS...be honest be confident and do not shortsell yourself and your skills...good luck...


----------



## Nuno

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Muhammad S

Hello 4drsupra. I would be very grateful if you could help me out with this. What is it like to work as a physician in one of ADNOCs satellite clinics?. I have been in private practice, and with the MOH for around 15 years now, and have just started looking into other opportunities. Are all the satellite clinics located offshore? What can I expect in terms of living conditions and remuneration if I get the job? Thanks


----------



## g4dget

Hi 4drsupra,

Yesterday I receive a call from Al-Mansoori requesting my permission to forward my resume for the possition of Reliability Engineer at GASCO. I have roughly 9 years experiance working with the NOC here. If I'm short listed, they will call me for the interview at AD. They told me there will be a writen exam and then a panel interview. I was told that I will straigh away get the result and receive my offer letter once the process has been completed. 

My Question is;
1-What is the expected salary grade and max figure that they normally offer? Is the package good? Im earning around 11k++ AED currently.
2-The direct hire contract is said to be 3 years, what will normally happend after that?


----------



## 4drsupra

Muhammad S said:


> Hello 4drsupra. I would be very grateful if you could help me out with this. What is it like to work as a physician in one of ADNOCs satellite clinics?. I have been in private practice, and with the MOH for around 15 years now, and have just started looking into other opportunities. Are all the satellite clinics located offshore? What can I expect in terms of living conditions and remuneration if I get the job? Thanks


I have had very little experience with the clinics around here other than dealing with them from our local campaign so unfortunately i cannot be of much help all I can tell you in general is that I have seen one of the satellite clinics and it is not a bad establishment and they seem to be very organized.


----------



## 4drsupra

g4dget said:


> Hi 4drsupra,
> 
> Yesterday I receive a call from Al-Mansoori requesting my permission to forward my resume for the possition of Reliability Engineer at GASCO. I have roughly 9 years experiance working with the NOC here. If I'm short listed, they will call me for the interview at AD. They told me there will be a writen exam and then a panel interview. I was told that I will straigh away get the result and receive my offer letter once the process has been completed.
> 
> My Question is;
> 1-What is the expected salary grade and max figure that they normally offer? Is the package good? Im earning around 11k++ AED currently.
> 2-The direct hire contract is said to be 3 years, what will normally happend after that?


This sounds like it is for our local campaigns here, Al Mansoori is one of our better agencies we deal with locally, it is very preliminary to think packages right now and getting down to the nitty gritty since you are just in the process of getting shortlisted I can tell you one thing though is that we will easily surpass your salary expectation and offer you more than what you have right now with allowances. direct hire basically means you get renewed and you will be with gasco for a long time if you choose to and if your performance speaks for itself. good luck on getting shortlisted.


----------



## Muhammad S

Thanks 4drsupra!.


----------



## g4dget

Thanks 4rdsupra,


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^good luck...if you get short listed you will most likely meet me at your interview day...


----------



## naikbeskal

Hi everyone, 

I've just got an offer from Gasco to work at ruwais plant...
Does anyone know how much is the monthly rentals for house/apartment in ruwais...
I did some research on the internet...some said only housing complex available i.e provided by the company....

About the housing allowance...let say if I get the house/apartment rent that cost less than the housing allowance...can I keep the remaining/balance of it...or Is Gasco only give the amount that I suppose to pay for rentals...

Does the offer from Gasco is always negotiable or is it a "take it or leave it" deal.

Thanks.


----------



## 4drsupra

naikbeskal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just got an offer from Gasco to work at ruwais plant...
> Does anyone know how much is the monthly rentals for house/apartment in ruwais.......I am not sure about apartment rentals in ruwais but you can check...www.dubizzle.com...it can probably give you a good idea...ruwais is 2 hours drive away from abu-dhabi just to give you a heads up on that if you want your family in a small community setting like ruwais or choose to stay in a more urban lifestyle in the city
> 
> I did some research on the internet...some said only housing complex available i.e provided by the company....not sure what your question is but I will try to respond yes there are housing complexes for our employees there and yes you can get internet service hooked up by etisalat
> 
> About the housing allowance...let say if I get the house/apartment rent that cost less than the housing allowance...can I keep the remaining/balance of it...or Is Gasco only give the amount that I suppose to pay for rentals....your rent will be paid straight to your landlord so maximise your rent
> 
> 
> Does the offer from Gasco is always negotiable or is it a "take it or leave it" deal.....slightly negotiable but we will not force you to work for us...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


if you have any other questions I suggest contact your agency or your Recruitment officer this way your questions are answered in private and you can ask more details about them otherwise PM me and I can try and help.


----------



## naikbeskal

4drsupra said:


> if you have any other questions I suggest contact your agency or your Recruitment officer this way your questions are answered in private and you can ask more details about them otherwise PM me and I can try and help.


Thanks 4drsupra...
I will contact gasco recruitment personnel for further details...


----------



## g4dget

4drsupra said:


> ^^^good luck...if you get short listed you will most likely meet me at your interview day...


Hi 4rdsupra,

Thanks for giving me the oppurtunity..i believe we'll be meeting for the interview soon. Im just wondering on the writen exam, what short of question is it, is it an IQ test, technical competency test or general knowledge test? Objective or subjective? Hadn't taken an exam for quite some time now...could use the hint  ..bdw is it an open book exam.?

Thanks.


----------



## 4drsupra

g4dget said:


> Hi 4rdsupra,
> 
> Thanks for giving me the oppurtunity..i believe we'll be meeting for the interview soon. Im just wondering on the writen exam, what short of question is it, is it an IQ test, technical competency test or general knowledge test? Objective or subjective? Hadn't taken an exam for quite some time now...could use the hint  ..bdw is it an open book exam.?
> 
> Thanks.


the exam is a technical competency test and a combination of both theory and practical application, and no it is not an open book exam. good luck...


----------



## g4dget

4drsupra said:


> the exam is a technical competency test and a combination of both theory and practical application, and no it is not an open book exam. good luck...


Thanks 4drsupra....


----------



## 4drsupra

no worries i will be running the campaigns the dates you are in and will most likely be at the registration desk be sure to say hi...


----------



## Enieno

*GASCO 's general enquiries*



4drsupra said:


> I am currently with GASCO which is a very close affiliate of ADNOC and I can tell you working for the oil companies here is pretty good I am not sure about qatar petrolium but adnoc and gasco seeing as they have a lot in common treats their employee's well and the higher your job grade level is obviously the perks go up with it...
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what position will you be doing in ADNOc maybe I can shed a little bit more specific light on it for you...


Hi, I noticed you work at GASCO, i have just been invited for f2f interview, not sure if worthwhile accepting.I'm permanent employee of one of the oil major and was wondering mainly on average packages GASCO is offering, what range for a Sr Eng position?
Also i have been told of 200k/ yr housing allowance and 35k / child for schooling..
Would it be enough for a 4 BD house and int'l school fees(uk curricula)?i'm not used to it as the company normally take full charge of those aspects..
Flights ticket back home apparently are also not provided?
Access to recreational club facilities (e.g country club or golf) is it included?
Any other tip on Gasco / recommendation also for the interview process would be greatly appreciated
Is it a good company to eventually work for?how are expat employees treated?is it there the possibility to effectively contribute to the business?
Thanks


----------



## voodoo

Enieno said:


> Hi, I noticed you work at GASCO, i have just been invited for f2f interview, not sure if worthwhile accepting.I'm permanent employee of one of the oil major and was wondering mainly on average packages GASCO is offering, what range for a Sr Eng position?
> Also i have been told of 200k/ yr housing allowance and 35k / child for schooling..
> Would it be enough for a 4 BD house and int'l school fees(uk curricula)?i'm not used to it as the company normally take full charge of those aspects..
> Flights ticket back home apparently are also not provided?
> Access to recreational club facilities (e.g country club or golf) is it included?
> Any other tip on Gasco / recommendation also for the interview process would be greatly appreciated
> Is it a good company to eventually work for?how are expat employees treated?is it there the possibility to effectively contribute to the business?
> Thanks


Hey, I'm also working in GASCO direct grade 12 at one of the GASCO Sites.
Senior Engineer should be of grade 15 and the housing allowance is 180k. This is good enough for 3/4 bedroom apartment since now the housing rates have come down significantly as compared to year or 2 years ago. Again, 35k Education Allowance is also good enough. It has been changed from 20k last to 35k this year. 
Annual / Initial Arrival is provided for employee & family.
Recreational club is free for 2 health club (fitness plus and lifeline) which has various branches in Abu Dhabi and also discounts in all health club (and many other places for adnoc like car insurance, air tickets, rental, etc)
Employee are treated well and respected. Almost all employees are satisfied.
Last and not the least is that there are rumours for increment for all ADNOC employees and also some positive changes in the package.

And for all potentially future ADNOC employees... Housing allowance CAN NOT be encashed and all amount will be given to the landlord till the upper limit (above which employee has to pay) Difference will not be paid and house cannot be rented from direct relative. New policy allows to encash Child educational allowance but 75% OF total. If you need complete 35k then you have to provide receipts.

Good Luck !
Voodoo


----------



## g4dget

4drsupra said:


> no worries i will be running the campaigns the dates you are in and will most likely be at the registration desk be sure to say hi...


Hi 4drsupra,

I'm currently preparing for the interview but I'm a bit worried on the written exam, nervous infact  . Is it a multiple choice question, subjective or essay type..? Time seems abit short at the moment to cramped everything in my head right now :confused2:, do you think I should narrow down and focus on the subject written in the JD? 

Thanks


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^read up and refresh yourself but dnt perrate yourself about the exam too much as it is anot a pass or fail exam more on a guideline for your interview to see your competencies...so just take one step at a time relax enjoy your flight and see you next week, you have a good agency helping you out with very capable people so you should be fine.


----------



## g4dget

4drsupra said:


> ^^^read up and refresh yourself but dnt perrate yourself about the exam too much as it is anot a pass or fail exam more on a guideline for your interview to see your competencies...so just take one step at a time relax enjoy your flight and see you next week, you have a good agency helping you out with very capable people so you should be fine.


Thanks 4rdsupra, that was helpfull...... 

Cheers mate.


----------



## husniha

Voodoo,
Thnx for the info. Thats very informative. I've been offered the same with ADCO & believe that there are a parents comp of ADNOC & the benefits shall be the same. The only thing im not sure is whether the education fees is sufficient. Based on my search the fees for british & american school can be more than 35k/year. Another thing for relocation will they reimburse the flight ticket for the family members?


----------



## husniha

voodoo said:


> Hey, I'm also working in GASCO direct grade 12 at one of the GASCO Sites.
> Senior Engineer should be of grade 15 and the housing allowance is 180k. This is good enough for 3/4 bedroom apartment since now the housing rates have come down significantly as compared to year or 2 years ago. Again, 35k Education Allowance is also good enough. It has been changed from 20k last to 35k this year.
> Annual / Initial Arrival is provided for employee & family.
> Recreational club is free for 2 health club (fitness plus and lifeline) which has various branches in Abu Dhabi and also discounts in all health club (and many other places for adnoc like car insurance, air tickets, rental, etc)
> Employee are treated well and respected. Almost all employees are satisfied.
> Last and not the least is that there are rumours for increment for all ADNOC employees and also some positive changes in the package.
> 
> And for all potentially future ADNOC employees... Housing allowance CAN NOT be encashed and all amount will be given to the landlord till the upper limit (above which employee has to pay) Difference will not be paid and house cannot be rented from direct relative. New policy allows to encash Child educational allowance but 75% OF total. If you need complete 35k then you have to provide receipts.
> 
> Good Luck !
> Voodoo


Thats cool


----------



## Muhammad S

4drsupra said:


> I have had very little experience with the clinics around here other than dealing with them from our local campaign so unfortunately i cannot be of much help all I can tell you in general is that I have seen one of the satellite clinics and it is not a bad establishment and they seem to be very organized.


Hi 4drsupra; in your opinion, should I be applying directly, or going through an agent is wiser?


----------



## akoo

Salam and good day to all
I received the offer letter from GASCO on September 2011 during the interview in Malaysia.
I have submitted all requested documents and the medical check up result. Recently I talked to the Resmodtec in AD, and she advised me to resign from current employment. Then I asked about the VISA and she said that it will be ready soon.
The question are
1- Should I receive the VISA first before I resign from current job?
2- If I have to quit first and and get the VISA later, any possibility that the VISA can be cancel or terminate after I resign from current employment?

Does anybody have the experience on this?

thanks in advance
akoo


----------



## enrile

*About Gasco Interview*

I have been invited by Gasco HR for F2F interview...just want to ask anybody who has experience for such kind of interview. What would be the content of the interview and how was it in general...Any tips and suggestions how to go through it?

Thanks,
enrile


----------



## borouge2011

Hi there, I'll be joining one of ADNOC subsidiaries, Borouge in Q2 ( April ) as Senior Engineer (Grade 14)... 
I appreciate if anyone can share something pertaining to this company - in term of yearly increment, bonus and also career progression. The increment and bonus were not clearly specified in Letter of Offer... I heard there are some revision in remuneration in ADNOC - will this include Borouge as well...
Looking forward to hear from you...


----------



## opguiull

Hi borouge2011!

I am exactly in the same position like you! Give your mail to be in contact!


----------



## borouge2011

Hi opguiull, hi there... So, are you gonna join borouge also? What is the offer look like ie Grade etc...


----------



## paradoks

I'm 4 years in Abu Dhabi, working as electrical/telecom engineer and looking to change the company. Have an overall 10 years professional experience. 
Can anybody give a hint what is the best way to apply for ADNOC jobs? 
Directly through website or through a recruiter?
Thanx in advance for suggestions.


----------



## go4process

*Advice Require(urgent)*

Dear friends,

I have been shortlisted for Takreer.

I am process engineer & i have total refinery experience of 8 years.

Could you please tell me about the basic salary & grade i should expect?

Thanks


----------



## Ki Jang

Dear Mr 4drsupra,
Just curious if there is any increment based on performance in GASCO or some sort like recommendation by our superior? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oritoke

4drsupra

I need a bit of clarification about my situation. I recently did interview with ADMA-OPCO for the position of subsea pipeline engineer. after the interview I was asked to meet the recruitment team leader who discussed my package and told me I would be placed on grade 15 and he discussed supplementary allowance, general allowance, furniture allowance, children education allowance, car loan, accomodation but said the basic salary is based on the outcome of the interview.
I did my pre-employment medicals at ADNOC clinic the following day, he gave some employment forms to fill but no offer yet.

is this the normal practice with ADNOC. with my situation, would they make an offer.


----------



## dineshkumarvs

*Borouge Offer*



4drsupra said:


> ^^^what kind of information are you looking for I have friends at an executive level but of course being politically correct and marketing their own firm it will be rest assured good feedback from them...so I can try to help from my vantage point which is HR and recruitment...


Dear drsupra,

I have been selected in borouge before 2 months and they released me conditional offer. But they have not given me the confirmation to resign current job and requested me to wait for visa before resigning. 
For past 4 weeks the visa status is unknown. Can you please let me know normally how long the visa will take? For private sector I am sure that the entry visa for resident visa will not take more than a week. But I am not sure for Government employee visa category. Can you please let me know how long it will take to process the visa for Borouge?

Is there anyway I can request to know the status of the visa application online? 

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## dineshkumarvs

borouge2011 said:


> Hi opguiull, hi there... So, are you gonna join borouge also? What is the offer look like ie Grade etc...


Hi,

Can you please give ur email id? Even in my case its the same.


----------



## arman

Hello everyone, 

I had an interview with adnoc recently. I will be appointed in a managerial position as an officer/ manager ( not decided yet). I hold Msc and PhD qualification (engineering). 

I have been told that I will be contacted soon regarding the offer.
I am receiving another offer from a university located in abu dhabi as well.

Does any one have an idea about the expected offer (referring to my postgraduate qualification) :

1-Grade Level
2-Basic Salary + allowance
3-Housing allowance annually
4-Transport Car loan amount
5- Any other infos ?


----------



## g4dget

Hi everyone,

Anybody from Malaysia working with GASCO or ADNOC company currently..??


----------



## tronix

Hello everyone!

I don't have any offer from ADNOC or any of its affiliates. But I'm thinking of applying for one of their engineering positions. 

I've been here in Abu Dhabi for 2.5 years now, with electronics engineering background. I have a stable and good job, but would like to explore other opportunities. I don't know what are my chances of being accepted in ADNOC, but for sure it's worth trying.

Is it better to apply as a walk-in applicant or through a recruiter? And if thru a recruiter, can you provide me of any here in the Abu Dhabi?

Thanks!


----------



## mastei76

*adma-opco*

Hi Oritoke,

how is it going with your application? 

I have been contacted by Adma-opco for a Grade 16 role and would like to find out more about them and AD in general.

I have been told over the phone that they are willing to pay a package (all inclusive: salary+allowances) of 60 k per month, and have no idea how good this might be - especially after having seeing the rental price of properties!

Did you get any news?

thanks!!


----------



## Ki Jang

Your rental will be on your company side I guess as for grade 16 your entitlement will be more than 180k per year. Please check with your company.


----------



## Ki Jang

g4dget said:


> Hi 4drsupra,
> 
> I'm currently preparing for the interview but I'm a bit worried on the written exam, nervous infact  . Is it a multiple choice question, subjective or essay type..? Time seems abit short at the moment to cramped everything in my head right now :confused2:, do you think I should narrow down and focus on the subject written in the JD?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Gadget,
I got your pm but I'm not able to reply sorry. Yes I'm from M'sia and I'm a control tech in Gasco. Where and what are you in Gasco?


----------



## g4dget

Ki Jang said:


> Hi Gadget,
> I got your pm but I'm not able to reply sorry. Yes I'm from M'sia and I'm a control tech in Gasco. Where and what are you in Gasco?


Hi Ki Jang,

Great  I'm a Reliability Engineer will be posted in Habsan/Bab, where are you posted?I Just arrive last week...any malayisa community is gasco? Maybe can ask a few tips or recomendations....


----------



## Ki Jang

Same place with you. Here there are only three malaysian.....
But in Ruwais quite a number in Gasco, Borouge and Takreer...
Welcome to the club....
Later you PM me your UAE no given by the company....
See you..


----------



## Ki Jang

One more thing, If you stay in Millenium Hotel, there is one Malaysian also from Sarawak stays there. But he is for Assab(Gasco) due to accomodation not available in Assab, he will be in the hotel for sometime I guess....you can ask receptionist there....


----------



## g4dget

Ki Jang said:


> One more thing, If you stay in Millenium Hotel, there is one Malaysian also from Sarawak stays there. But he is for Assab(Gasco) due to accomodation not available in Assab, he will be in the hotel for sometime I guess....you can ask receptionist there....


Send you the PM just a while ago....I worked in sarawak before I came here....


----------



## scaff71

*Borouge Contract*



borouge2011 said:


> Thanks for the replied, 4drsupra... Do you have any friends who are currently working with Borouge? I just want to know more info regarding the company before I made my decision.


Hi 
I got back from Abu Dhabi 2 weeks ago after finalizing my contract with Borouge in Ruwais. I have previously worked for ADNOC / ADGAS on Das Island as Rigging & Scaffolding Supervisor and have been giving the same salary at Borouge as with ADGAS. I will be starting as Single status as i am not married but negotiated a very good salary and the benifits include free accomodation as well as food ( meals ). 
There is also on my contract an allowance for car purchase as well as the usual extras like medical insurance and furniture allowance. 
My contract is Direct Hire so cant comment on agency or sponser status. 

Hope this helps you a bit when deciding your future with Borouge 

Gary


----------



## scaff71

*Ruwais connections*

Hi everyone, 
Starting with Borouge,Ruwais in the next few weeks and would like to know if there is a big or small British community there ? 
Ive worked in the Emirates before but not in Ruwais so if any British or western people are there and can give me some advice or info i would be very much obliged 

Thanks Gary


----------



## Swerveut

Whats the general pay scale for engineers with 5 years experience in ADNOC? Does it matter where your degree is from?

What kind of questions are asked in an F2F (face to face) interview? I already had a phone interview where I was grilled technically for about 45 minutes.


----------



## labchem

Hi guys!!!

I received an invitation from GASCO for a F2F interview in their Abu Dhabi HQ. I would like to know what grade level does a Chemist or Senior Lab Tech falls? Also, how many days will the interview be? Is it also possible to have the interview via skype or phone? Its not that I don't want to be interviewed, its just that I am afraid that my company in Saudi Arabia will suspect me if I go to Abu Dhabi because I will get my passport with them and they will need to process me an exit/re-entry visa? I hope in hearing from you soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PIgrad2012

*Ndc..help*



remaaz said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm working for NDC (National Drilling Company) or (Nothing Done Correctly) which is a part of ADNOC group. In some companies of ADNOC expats are getting better salaries than other companies!!!!
> 
> Mehmet, It depends on your grade, an electrical engineer may vary from grade 11 til grade 14 depending on the experience.
> 
> Xin I'm not sure which company gave u the offer? Is it going to be in the office or in the field? Which grade they gave you?
> 
> Don't be shocked that locals with the grade are taking approx. double your salary!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abdulrahim



Salaam Abdulrahim,

First of all I'm glad to see that someone actually here works for NDC. Well, I have recently graduated from The Petroleum Institute (PI) as a Chemical Engineer, andhave been assigned to work for NDC. I know this might sound odd, as NDC rarely needs ppl with a chemical background  

I have a few questions to you if you dont mind, how long usually does the recruitment process take with this company?. Just to add, I have graduated in May 31st 2012 and within the 2 weeks after this date I was done with the ADNOC HR interview and the Medical tests.

I would really appreciate it if you'd give me some hints about this company...I have heard A LOT..of negative reviews from my peers in college about it..but I am not sure..I shall leave this for you to decide.

Thank you in advance,

Shaima


----------



## PIgrad2012

*NDC..Anyone?*

Hi everyone!

Is there anyone working for NDC around??


----------



## shark fish

*Interview with GASCO*

Hi Everybody,

I am Malaysian who already worked here in Abu Dhabi for 3 years with holding a Mechanical Engineer Visa status and my last day with my current company will be this August 30.

Fortunately I had an invitation to seat an interview with GASCO on September 9 for the post of Mechanical Technician. I am willing to take this job offer even I am holding a bachelor degree of Mechanical Engineering as long as the package are suitable for me.

Kindly asking for a help to anybody here for guidance such as expected salary, benefit and what are the common thing they are asking during interview, and is there any paper exam?

Do i need to highlight that I already worked here in Abu Dhabi holding a Mechanical Engineer status? having an Emirates ID and Driving license here?

Thank You.


----------



## damian8

Apa khabar shark ikan ,,,,kindly check attached file for ADNOC group Compensation Package


----------



## singh.amit06

Hii all,
I am new to join this forum. Good to find so many people from Gasco. My interview was conducted in Abu Dhadi for post of inspection engineer for Gasco, Habshan site. Interview was conducted on 8th Aug and medical on 9th Aug. Then i was asked to leave back to India and the HR person said that they will communicate further on mail but i am waiting till today and did'nt got any mail from them.
I also sent a mail to them regarding any developments but to my despair no reply from them.

Any comments from any one regarding my case. How much time they take to send the offer letter after the interview is cleared?


----------



## rana12

Dears

I found this blog very informative , therefore decided to seek guidance for the possible offer in Takreer , Adnoc group.

I have been invited for Face to face interview- that fine .
The hiring would be on contract , its not direct hire- what would be the difference .
If would selected , how much should i ask for a Planning Engineer Position.
What grade should i expect, 
Salary Package and benefits.
Any bonus for contract hire.

Your response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Rana


----------



## work824

Hi folks,

All offices have to be maintained for cooling, structural, infrastructure, etc. I am in Canada and am interested to move to the UAE and am looking for positions in Facilities Management. As a Mech Engr I have handled various projects in Facilities Management for the past 24 years that it seems unclear which end of the experience should I highlight to make it presentable to the UAE companies to be hired ? 

Any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## singh.amit06

singh.amit06 said:


> Hii all,
> I am new to join this forum. Good to find so many people from Gasco. My interview was conducted in Abu Dhadi for post of inspection engineer for Gasco, Habshan site. Interview was conducted on 8th Aug and medical on 9th Aug. Then i was asked to leave back to India and the HR person said that they will communicate further on mail but i am waiting till today and did'nt got any mail from them.
> I also sent a mail to them regarding any developments but to my despair no reply from them.
> 
> Any comments from any one regarding my case. How much time they take to send the offer letter after the interview is cleared?



reply pls.


----------



## 29HSE02

*Inquiry*

I'm currently working in Qatar as an HSE Manager and was contacted by GASCO for a F2F interview as HSE Advisor, having 12 years experience in Oil and Gas Industry, BSc. Mechanical Engineering degree , What are the perks given for such in case that I will be considered? Are they giving 28/28 rotation if I will be based in Bu Hasa? Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks


----------



## 29HSE02

enrile said:


> I have been invited by Gasco HR for F2F interview...just want to ask anybody who has experience for such kind of interview. What would be the content of the interview and how was it in general...Any tips and suggestions how to go through it?
> 
> Thanks,
> enrile


Kabayan,

I just want to ask regarding the interview? Are you already with GASCO? I was invited to attend a personal interview and will be in UAE by the end of this month. Any advise regarding the interview process? 

Hope to hear from you soon Kabayan.

Regards,


----------



## safety_ko

Hello guys I just want to ask is Grade 13 a senior grade for ADGas? Do you have any idea how much are they paying HSE trainers? a recruitment company called me earlier and told me that there is a position for HSE trainer with ADGas salary grade 13 with the rotation 35/28. I just got demobilized from our project and i cant afford to wait for my next assignment as the bills wont stop from coming


----------



## 29HSE02

safety_ko said:


> Hello guys I just want to ask is Grade 13 a senior grade for ADGas? Do you have any idea how much are they paying HSE trainers? a recruitment company called me earlier and told me that there is a position for HSE trainer with ADGas salary grade 13 with the rotation 35/28. I just got demobilized from our project and i cant afford to wait for my next assignment as the bills wont stop from coming


Kabayan,

What is contact number? I will contact you and maybe we can share infos. for I was also contacted by GASCO, Since both ADGAS and GASCO are subsidiary of ADNOC, We can assume that package for the grades are the same.

Regards,


----------



## safety_ko

29HSE02 said:


> Kabayan,
> 
> What is contact number? I will contact you and maybe we can share infos. for I was also contacted by GASCO, Since both ADGAS and GASCO are subsidiary of ADNOC, We can assume that package for the grades are the same.
> 
> Regards,




Hello kabayan,

am in qatar now. waiting to be mobilized for my next project (kuwait) they did not mention anything but grade 13 and 35/28 rotation. they havent come back at me since our last communication. they merely told me to wait for a while as the client is still reviewing my cv


----------



## 29HSE02

safety_ko said:


> Hello kabayan,
> 
> am in qatar now. waiting to be mobilized for my next project (kuwait) they did not mention anything but grade 13 and 35/28 rotation. they havent come back at me since our last communication. they merely told me to wait for a while as the client is still reviewing my cv


Kabayan, you can call me sa 55889736. I have info about grade 13.


----------



## Hanzsolo

Hi everyone. This is my first post. 
I am selected for an Engineer post in Borouge under the Plant Availibity section currently waiting for the Offer Letter.
I have not done much research but i do understand from previous post in here, the Engineer post would be within grade 11 to 13. Looking at the salary ranges as display in the "ADNOC compensation package" it will be below my current earning even before tax deduction.

Now come the question;
1) What are the standard allowances that could be converted to cash (as the housing allowance is a no encashment type)
2) What are meant by Monthly Supplemental Allowance and Monthly General Allowance

Any Borouge employee in the house that could help clarify? 

Need to calculate the minimum i can bear when the offer letter come 

If it's not possible to be discussed openly, do PM me your emails as i havent reach the minimum posts made for me to PM members.


----------



## cubon

Hi Hanzsolo,
I was offered a Technician job in Borouge, and my grade is 9. Total Package is about 13k AED.
Hope to discuss with you about career in Borouge !


----------



## safety_ko

29HSE02 said:


> I'm currently working in Qatar as an HSE Manager and was contacted by GASCO for a F2F interview as HSE Advisor, having 12 years experience in Oil and Gas Industry, BSc. Mechanical Engineering degree , What are the perks given for such in case that I will be considered? Are they giving 28/28 rotation if I will be based in Bu Hasa? Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks


Hello Bro Have you finished your interview with Gasco I just received an email last week and have been in constant communication with HR as i was scheduled for Gasco F2F interview as well.
o expect
How are they doing it and what are the things to expect during the course of interview


----------



## buzzik

Hi to all!
I'm a newbie on this forum, so went through out all topics with questions and answers related to an employment with GASCO, but still some queries are in my mind...

Those working for Gasco has probably know the answer:

I'm interested in a matter such as housing allowance. 
As far as I understood it's not possible to encash an amount offered by company to employee for a rent but when you do rent an apartment or villa there're agency fees which are quiet high when the price is between 170K-200K annually, as most agencies will charge you 5% out of total amount to be paid annually.

Is the agency fee's could be paid off with same housing allowance provided by GASCO? Does Gasco consider it or you have to pay the fees separately from allowance offered for appartment/villas?

Well, I'm more than a half way done in employment process and hopefully will be joining this company in January 2013...

Can't use PM option at the moment

Thanks for answers in advance ;-)


----------



## mohammedjensin

Can anyone have knowledge about minimum and maximum salary for Grade 11 in Gasco? can one negotiate the salary in this grade.


----------



## borouge2011

Hi Hanzsolo,

I was at Borouge ... They offered me grade 13 with total package AED 27k which included the basic salary and other allowance including the air fare back home. There will be no increment and bonus for the next 2 years. The bonus only for top 30% staffs only. The cost of living is low in Al Ruwais. Borouge will provide you the apartment in compound housing - good for your family.


----------



## 29HSE02

*GASCO Interview*



safety_ko said:


> Hello Bro Have you finished your interview with Gasco I just received an email last week and have been in constant communication with HR as i was scheduled for Gasco F2F interview as well.
> o expect
> How are they doing it and what are the things to expect during the course of interview



I will be attending the interview on the 16th December. Which position they offered you and which plant site? I am not sure exactly the full details but as what the HR told me, there will be an examination followed by the panel interview.

Regards,

29HSE02


----------



## ryanbaltazar

Dear Sirs,

Salam Alaikom.

I would just like to inquire if one can shift to another job within the ADNOC group of companies.

Let's say that I am working as a technician for GASCO with long supervisory position in other company. Then there is an opening for a foreman position with ADCO which I am very much qualified. Is it okay if I resign with GASCO and then apply for ADCO? 

Or is there a general policy on transferring job within the ADNOC group of company?

I do hope you can shed light on this inquiry.

Thanks you very much in advance.

Best regards,
Ryan


----------



## ryanbaltazar

Dear Sir,

Salam Alaikom.

I would just like to inquire if one can shift to another job within the ADNOC group of companies.

Let's say that I am working as a technician for GASCO with long supervisory position in other company. Then there is an opening for a foreman position with ADCO which I am very much qualified. Is it okay if I resign with GASCO and then apply for ADCO? 

Or is there a general policy on transferring job within the ADNOC group of company?

I do hope you can shed light on this inquiry.

Thanks you very much in advance.

Best regards,
Ryan


----------



## Eiffel

labchem said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> I received an invitation from GASCO for a F2F interview in their Abu Dhabi HQ. I would like to know what grade level does a Chemist or Senior Lab Tech falls? Also, how many days will the interview be? Is it also possible to have the interview via skype or phone? Its not that I don't want to be interviewed, its just that I am afraid that my company in Saudi Arabia will suspect me if I go to Abu Dhabi because I will get my passport with them and they will need to process me an exit/re-entry visa? I hope in hearing from you soon. Thanks in advance.


Hello...could anyone tell me if gasco covers the flight to abu dhabi and back when they invite for a f2f interview...and do they put you up in a hotel if Travelling from europe and how many days do they require you..any info on the f2f would be greatly appreciated...
Thanks in advance for anyone who replies


----------



## buzzik

Eiffel said:


> Hello...could anyone tell me if gasco covers the flight to abu dhabi and back when they invite for a f2f interview...and do they put you up in a hotel if Travelling from europe and how many days do they require you..any info on the f2f would be greatly appreciated...
> Thanks in advance for anyone who replies


normally they pay flights and hotel...
it takes 2 days for: interview and medical


----------



## Eiffel

buzzik said:


> normally they pay flights and hotel...
> it takes 2 days for: interview and medical


Thanks very much buzzik...very helpful of you..are you working for gasco?...do you know if they give any paid time for the family to find suitable accomodation or do we land and i start on my shift right away?

...and how does ot work...you land with family...do gasco put ypu up in temp accomodation while you look for a place you are willing to commit to for a year..or do you land and gasco expect you to have your accomodation arranged already?

Sorry for all the questions ..its just that i have not relocated before.


----------



## buzzik

Eiffel said:


> Thanks very much buzzik...very helpful of you..are you working for gasco?...do you know if they give any paid time for the family to find suitable accomodation or do we land and i start on my shift right away?
> 
> ...and how does ot work...you land with family...do gasco put ypu up in temp accomodation while you look for a place you are willing to commit to for a year..or do you land and gasco expect you to have your accomodation arranged already?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions ..its just that i have not relocated before.


check your PM


----------



## Eiffel

buzzik said:


> check your PM


Thanks so much for the info buzzik...i am sorry i cant pm you back as i am a new member of the forum and not yet earned the right to pm....my wife wont like being left back home while i look for accomodation in ad..she wants to have the choice of apartment and location and would want to be with me....but i suppose having a european passport she could come on a tourist visa tochoose the accomodation ...it all seems so daunting..,

I think after one more post or so i will be able to pm you.

Thanks again for your help

All the best


----------



## cottage

Any Malaysian in gasco ? I shall go for f2f interview on 13 feb next week


----------



## Eiffel

cottage said:


> Any Malaysian in gasco ? I shall go for f2f interview on 13 feb next week


Hi cottage....did gasco send you a flight for the interview...and how much notice did you get...please can you let me know details of how they arrange the f2f interview travel

Many thanks


----------



## cottage

Eiffel said:


> Hi cottage....did gasco send you a flight for the interview...and how much notice did you get...please can you let me know details of how they arrange the f2f interview travel
> 
> Many thanks


Eiffel, sorry for the late reply. Yup they will provide air ticket,full board hotel in which both are fully sponsored. I was in constant communication prior my departure with adequate notices from them (1 week in advance). I just worried i am not selected becoZ i have strong competition from other candidate. Will keep on praying.


----------



## Eiffel

cottage said:


> Eiffel, sorry for the late reply. Yup they will provide air ticket,full board hotel in which both are fully sponsored. I was in constant communication prior my departure with adequate notices from them (1 week in advance). I just worried i am not selected becoZ i have strong competition from other candidate. Will keep on praying.


Hi Cottage...thanks so much for your reply..i really wish you all the luck...i think I sent you a private message t00.

they have just told me the date of the interview..but not the date of the flight...how many days leave do i need to apply for from my current employer...they havent given any info and dont reply to my emails or calls...

do they also provide meals for the duration?..need to know how much money to take with me.

Were there lots of candidates for the same post...is there only less posts and more candidates,...usually if you are at f2f interview it should be ok....did you have a phone interview first?

did you also have a written test when you went?

did you have a chance to negotiate your package or did they not ask?..did they tell you what the package was when you went as I havent been told anything about salary, grade etc.

sorry for all the questions...but not much info out there.
all the best


----------



## cottage

Eiffel said:


> Hi Cottage...thanks so much for your reply..i really wish you all the luck...i think I sent you a private message t00.
> 
> sorry i didnt get ur pm
> 
> they have just told me the date of the interview..but not the date of the flight...how many days leave do i need to apply for from my current employer...they havent given any info and dont reply to my emails or calls...
> 
> During my time, i have to take 3 days leave. They only advise me the itinerary 3 days before the departure date.
> 
> do they also provide meals for the duration?..need to know how much money to take with me.
> 
> During my time, i was given Full board hotel..meaning breakfast, lunch and dinner are provided for the days i spent there. the money i brought in together i used it for hangout
> 
> Were there lots of candidates for the same post...is there only less posts and more candidates,...usually if you are at f2f interview it should be ok....did you have a phone interview first?
> 
> It was only me and another one from India who apply for the same post ( which his present make me feel 50-50 abt my chances). There was no phone interview..It was just like normal circumstances
> 
> 
> did you also have a written test when you went?
> 
> Nope...straightway f2f
> 
> 
> did you have a chance to negotiate your package or did they not ask?..did they tell you what the package was when you went as I havent been told anything about salary, grade etc.
> 
> I was being briefed by HR personnel on the job grade, allowances, salary and other benefits.. No chance to negotiate at that time becoz overall is depend on the outcomes from the interviewers. Off course i will try to nego further if (i wish, i pray hard rite now) i am selected.
> 
> sorry for all the questions...but not much info out there.
> all the best
> 
> Thanks


That's all during my time...I assumed the same arrangement would be done for you also..BTW, what post are you subject to interview later? when in your date? wish u luck too..Hope we can meet there and being fren...


----------



## Eiffel

Thanks Cottage for all the very helpful information....so does that mean if your interview was on the 4th for example,you flew out on the 3rd and flew back on the5th?....did you have a medical exam too...

How long was you interview for

I wish you all the best inshAllah ...please do update on your progress
I will try and pm you,but if you dont get it then feel free to email direct on my gmail address which is london6.

Speak soon .


----------



## cottage

Eiffel said:


> Thanks Cottage for all the very helpful information....so does that mean if your interview was on the 4th for example,you flew out on the 3rd and flew back on the5th?....did you have a medical exam too...
> 
> How long was you interview for
> 
> I wish you all the best inshAllah ...please do update on your progress
> I will try and pm you,but if you dont get it then feel free to email direct on my gmail address which is london6.
> 
> Speak soon .


Yes. I have went through Medical checkup On the day after. Interview was about 1-2hours. 

Good luck


----------



## cottage

singh.amit06 said:


> reply pls.


I am in the situation like u now....it,s so tempted to wait their feedback... I assumed u have settle down..would appreciate if u could Share here how long did u wait. Thanks.


----------



## phoenix81

Hi All...I will be joining Gasco Habshan soon... i prefer to stay with family near the site, i heard Madinat Zayed (Beda Zayed) Al Gharbia is the nearby city... does Gasco own or have leased any accomodation facility in Madinat Zayed?


----------



## junaidrs

Dear All

I would like to know what are the opportunities for a Business Analyst/IT Professional roles in ADNOC, i do understand this is a true blood oil company, but wanted know if they have their business extended on either sides as well. 

I went through the website extensively but could not locate much details from their careers section.

Appreciate a feedback.

regards
jrs


----------



## Eiffel

phoenix81 said:


> Hi All...I will be joining Gasco Habshan soon... i prefer to stay with family near the site, i heard Madinat Zayed (Beda Zayed) Al Gharbia is the nearby city... does Gasco own or have leased any accomodation facility in Madinat Zayed?


Hi phoenix...welcome.....please can you let us know when you went for your interview and what post you applied for...have also been to a f2f interview and am trying to garner how long the process is.

Any info appreciated.


----------



## s_khan_1989

remaaz said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm working for NDC (National Drilling Company) or (Nothing Done Correctly) which is a part of ADNOC group. In some companies of ADNOC expats are getting better salaries than other companies!!!!
> 
> Mehmet, It depends on your grade, an electrical engineer may vary from grade 11 til grade 14 depending on the experience.
> 
> Xin I'm not sure which company gave u the offer? Is it going to be in the office or in the field? Which grade they gave you?
> 
> Don't be shocked that locals with the grade are taking approx. double your salary!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abdulrahim


Hi Abdulrahim

Can you please give me any information about getting a Entry Level position with ADNOC (or one of its companies) in Petroleum/Drilling Engineering? I will graduate in June with an MEng in Engineering Science and hope to start my career in the ME. 

Thanks


----------



## Teesside_Wanderer

*Job offer advice*

Hi everyone - just looking for a little advice - not sure if I have been given a genuine offer or not.

I received an email from ADNOC listing a lot of different openings and a request for me to send over my CV if I wanted to be considered which I did.

I then got an email asking me to fill out a questionnaire and to send over a copy of my passport for shortlisting.

Today I received a 'SOFT COPY OF OFFICIAL LETTER OF APPOINTMENT' which I have been asked to sign and then seek a Work/Residence Permit Visa from a contact in the Minstry of Interior.

My background is teaching but the designated role is 'HR Personnel'?

I have never spoken to anyone from the company and have only sent over my CV, a questionnaire and a copy of my pasport - is this the normal process of recruitment for this firm?

Any advice / guidance greatly appreciated.

Also - I gave my friend the companies details and he has been offered a job as a construction supervisor on the identical package as my self - do all expats get the same package?


----------



## Teesside_Wanderer

Hi everyone - since my post I have been doing some research and I think it is a scam.

If anyone gets an email that is signed off by a Eng. Andy Bellos - think twice before repying.

I am going to contact the company direct tomorrow and will find out for sure.


----------



## rsinner

Teesside_Wanderer said:


> Hi everyone - since my post I have been doing some research and I think it is a scam.
> 
> If anyone gets an email that is signed off by a Eng. Andy Bellos - think twice before repying.
> 
> I am going to contact the company direct tomorrow and will find out for sure.


Definitely a scam. The next mail will be them ask money for visa processing.


----------



## BedouGirl

Teesside_Wanderer said:


> Hi everyone - just looking for a little advice - not sure if I have been given a genuine offer or not.
> 
> I received an email from ADNOC listing a lot of different openings and a request for me to send over my CV if I wanted to be considered which I did.
> 
> I then got an email asking me to fill out a questionnaire and to send over a copy of my passport for shortlisting.
> 
> Today I received a 'SOFT COPY OF OFFICIAL LETTER OF APPOINTMENT' which I have been asked to sign and then seek a Work/Residence Permit Visa from a contact in the Minstry of Interior.
> 
> My background is teaching but the designated role is 'HR Personnel'?
> 
> I have never spoken to anyone from the company and have only sent over my CV, a questionnaire and a copy of my pasport - is this the normal process of recruitment for this firm?
> 
> Any advice / guidance greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also - I gave my friend the companies details and he has been offered a job as a construction supervisor on the identical package as my self - do all expats get the same package?


Yes, this will be a scam. What bothers me for you is that you sent a copy of your passport. I am not saying anything untoward will happen, but this is not something you should do freely. This is something one would only do after a proper recruitment/interview process has been completed and you know everything is genuine. For the future, if you are unsure, use google. For example, someone on here posted the other day about something similar recruiting for a doctor - all that needed to be done was to google the name to see it was a scam.


----------



## Paraguanero

Hi Friends,

What's supposed to be the grade salary for a Senior Engineer (10 years of experience)?

Thanks!


----------



## cantraveller

Teesside_Wanderer said:


> Hi everyone - since my post I have been doing some research and I think it is a scam.
> 
> If anyone gets an email that is signed off by a Eng. Andy Bellos - think twice before repying.
> 
> I am going to contact the company direct tomorrow and will find out for sure.


Any news about the validity?


----------



## subinkmani

4drsupra said:


> I am currently with GASCO which is a very close affiliate of ADNOC and I can tell you working for the oil companies here is pretty good I am not sure about qatar petrolium but adnoc and gasco seeing as they have a lot in common treats their employee's well and the higher your job grade level is obviously the perks go up with it...
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what position will you be doing in ADNOc maybe I can shed a little bit more specific light on it for you...


I have got a job opportunity in gasco as grade 9 operator. I have a degree in chemical engineering with 6 years exp in refinery. is this a good opportunity or do I have to wait for better ones.
how much are the expenses in Abu Dhabi


----------



## phoenix81

Eiffel said:


> Hi phoenix...welcome.....please can you let us know when you went for your interview and what post you applied for...have also been to a f2f interview and am trying to garner how long the process is.
> 
> Any info appreciated.


The whole process wont be less than 3 months...in my case it took almost 4.5 months...

thnks


----------



## Afzal25

*Urgent...*

how to get a helper or Oil rigger job in IRSHAD (one of the ADNOC group of companies). ?
does it require any experience ?
please someone help..


----------



## eLectro85

*Borouge*

I'll be attending an interview held by Thinkplus Manpower Services for Borouge on the 7th of Sept 2013. The post offered was Mechanical Technician.

Any info on what grade would Mechanical Technician be at?
What kind of expectation would they expect me to have?

Do help in replying me. Thanks alot.


----------



## khilee

hello abdul raheem i want your help man can you?


----------



## cubon

Probably grade 9 or 10


----------



## ahmadkhan005

hi every body i need some information ... I gave an interview on 13-05-2014 in ADNOC headquater in Exploration department ..they told me that HR will contact you so when i expect call or email from HR... pease guide me i am on visit..


----------



## hasanghumman

hi everyone. i need information regarding adnoc hiring process. i have applied for electrical technician post. First i had written test then they call me face 2 face interview ,after that they called me to tell that i have to come for practical aswell ,actually im from pakistan and took leave from current job .i have submitted my passport copy and visa copy to HR department .can anyone tell me that how long will it take to complete this whole procedure. thank you in advance.


----------



## khan005

Hello every one,

I have to ask something from senior who is part of ADNOC or had attend an interview in ADNOC ........ i had attend my interview in ADNOC on 13-05-2014 ..after interview they told me that we will forward your file to management and they will contact you...so i ask that when will i expect mail or call from their side......and what is the procedure of hiring...


----------



## hasanghumman

*hi*

For which position they have conducted your interview?


----------



## khan005

I am fresh graduate and i had applied for entree level ..


----------



## jojipfrancis

mkocaoglu said:


> Hi Abdulrahim,
> 
> Company is Gasco. Job will be a field job but we did not interviewed yet. Human resources company that is working for Gasco in Turkey requested me to search for living conditions and expenses before I come that is why I am searching.
> 
> I am not sure about levels but I have 4 years of experience as Electrical and Instrument engineer. 2 year of it was in national oil and Gas Company in high scale projects. Other two year is as project manager for an IT company. So what can be my grade?
> 
> Can you once more have a look on questions and reply according to above info.
> 
> Regards
> Mehmet


Greetings. 
On the living conditions in UAE. It is considered to be one of the best places to live in the middle east to have a good life style. but viewing on the other angle.. UAE is a place where you can spend more (more facilities and options on spending), so on how much you want to save depends on how you go ahead with the lifestyle.

Now on ADNOC, if you are joining as direct hire, then you wont be having to worry about housing, since there will be a good amount given to you for housing (apart from salary) in which you can get a descent house in UAE. Electricity and water does not cost much
As others have mentioned, it works on grade to which you are interviewed or opted. so there is no much options of salary negotiations and the package is quite standard. (You can try to improve it though on your performance in interview).


----------



## hasanghumman

*hello*

hi everyone. i need information regarding adnoc hiring process. i have applied for electrical technician post. First i had written test then they call me face 2 face interview ,after that they called me to tell that i have to come for practical aswell, i have submitted my passport copy and visa copy to HR department for airport security pass . I have been waiting for the security pass for my practical thing . please help


----------



## work824

*Still in search*



4drsupra said:


> I am currently with GASCO which is a very close affiliate of ADNOC and I can tell you working for the oil companies here is pretty good I am not sure about qatar petrolium but adnoc and gasco seeing as they have a lot in common treats their employee's well and the higher your job grade level is obviously the perks go up with it...
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what position will you be doing in ADNOc maybe I can shed a little bit more specific light on it for you...


Hello,

I had a change of boss at work and have been in a different world since the volume of work suddenly went 500%. Now that I got some room to breathe, I am still trying to explore options of working in the UAE. My work expertise is in Facilities and Project Management. Would consider a consultant position as well should a permanent option not be available.

Thank you.

work824


----------



## jojipfrancis

hasanghumman said:


> hi everyone. i need information regarding adnoc hiring process. i have applied for electrical technician post. First i had written test then they call me face 2 face interview ,after that they called me to tell that i have to come for practical aswell ,actually im from pakistan and took leave from current job .i have submitted my passport copy and visa copy to HR department .can anyone tell me that how long will it take to complete this whole procedure. thank you in advance.


Greetings .
your location states Dubai,so i guess you are working in Dubai.
there is no time frame to be exact, It depends on the demand from the site.
if you have a mail send from ADNOC in your inbox , then it will mostly have a office contact number in the below. i suggest to try to contact directly to tell them about your leave. mostly the same person will be your contact person if you are selected.
All the best !


----------



## xindu

Hi friends,
Recently I got an offer from ADNOC affiliate. They have mentioned eveything like basic, allowances, accomodation etc. But they have not mentioned anything about annual bonus/ production bonus or annual salary increment. 

Anybody having idea, whether they give any annual bonuses or not? If yes, in past how much they have given?
What is annual increment in salary?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## xindu

With an experience of 15 years in mechanical maintenance, what is a suitable grade in ADNOC and its affiliates (Borouge, Fertil, Gasco, Adgas etc.) for Graduate mechanical engineer?


----------



## mgb

xindu said:


> Hi friends,
> Recently I got an offer from ADNOC affiliate. They have mentioned eveything like basic, allowances, accomodation etc. But they have not mentioned anything about annual bonus/ production bonus or annual salary increment.
> 
> Anybody having idea, whether they give any annual bonuses or not? If yes, in past how much they have given?
> What is annual increment in salary?
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


Annual bonuses - performance related. Not given every year. Very effective perhaps approx 1.5 months salary (excluding allowances)
Last actual salary increase was in 2008!


----------



## Mom4

Hi shaima
Plz can u help me with a few details
My son tryin to get into pi is it very hard for expatriates


----------



## oaa

How much the salary and other benefits for IT staff"Manager, Engineer .. etc"


----------



## imcoolikethat

*Offer from ADNOC*

Dear members,

I recieved an offer to join ADNOC on Grade 13 as a Business Analyst Direct Hire with 150k housing allowance.

Since I am already renting my place myself from the landlord (not a relative) I have had to pay rent from my pocket. My question is, will ADNOC reimburse the amount already paid as rent using 1st cheque payment?

I have my second payment coming up on 1st Jan 2015 and i will begin work with ADNOC on 14th December. Would it be possible to have ADNOC make the 2nd rental payment to my landlord on my behalf which will account for less that 50% of my housing allowance entitlement.

Hope I was clear enough... would appreciate your replies and insight info...


----------



## BedouGirl

imcoolikethat said:


> Dear members, I recieved an offer to join ADNOC on Grade 13 as a Business Analyst Direct Hire with 150k housing allowance. Since I am already renting my place myself from the landlord (not a relative) I have had to pay rent from my pocket. My question is, will ADNOC reimburse the amount already paid as rent using 1st cheque payment? I have my second payment coming up on 1st Jan 2015 and i will begin work with ADNOC on 14th December. Would it be possible to have ADNOC make the 2nd rental payment to my landlord on my behalf which will account for less that 50% of my housing allowance entitlement. Hope I was clear enough... would appreciate your replies and insight info...


I don't think anyone can really answer that for sure except ADNOC. Have you asked them this question?


----------



## nazliec

Hi all
Any advice please , I have 20 yrs refinery experience , as an operator , I have applied through adnoc, Takreer , recruitment agencies with no luck this far 
Which is the best way to get recognized by the oil and gas companies . I have been in Abu Dhabi 2 years now and still no luck with jobs 
Your advice would be appreciated 
Thank you in advance


----------



## wazza2222

*Time is irrelevant*



imcoolikethat said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Since I am already renting my place myself from the landlord (not a relative) I have had to pay rent from my pocket. My question is, will ADNOC reimburse the amount already paid as rent using 1st cheque payment?
> 
> I have my second payment coming up on 1st Jan 2015 and i will begin work with ADNOC on 14th December. Would it be possible to have ADNOC make the 2nd rental payment to my landlord on my behalf which will account for less that 50% of my housing allowance entitlement.
> 
> Hope I was clear enough... would appreciate your replies and insight info...


You can PM me for some insight if you get your post count up. I will not say too much on a public forum but for now? Expect a right old run around. Do not expect answers/action/logic on any timescale that can be measured in human time. And sincerely, GOOD LUCK, you are going to need that and more.


----------



## Taha1725

aha from Sudan, I am going for an interview for project management position in ADNOC Emirates,How much salary should I ask for? naturd of the position;field or office work? what about benefits :insurance,home for family etc.?


----------



## mb1978

hi,

May I ask if what Grade level for Rigging Supervisor in Borouge


Thanks


----------



## mb1978

cubon said:


> Probably grade 9 or 10


hi cubon,

may i ask what grade may be for rigging supervisor in borouge


----------



## BedouGirl

Please be reminded that posts written in any language other than English or containing any form of personal contact details are not permitted on the forum. Thank you.


----------



## LAG

Yes, but I heard that Adnoc, Mubadala and affiliated companies (like Gasco, Al Hosn and NDC) were laying off expats to localise (or Emiratise) the workforce. Unsure if this is only happening in management positions, but it's strange considering that a year or so ago they made massive sweeps ridding of several expats then too (as in, who would be left given how many expats are the majority of the country's population).


----------



## sabirkk

*Management Approval*

Hello All , 

Recently i have been offered for job in ADNOC subsidiary , After i accepted the email offer last month it became frozen by saying waiting for management approval . Does any one know how long it takes for management approval ?


----------



## Stevesolar

sabirkk said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> Recently i have been offered for job in ADNOC subsidiary , After i accepted the email offer last month it became frozen by saying waiting for management approval . Does any one know how long it takes for management approval ?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
With the best will in the world - how could you possibly expect a sensible answer to this question? - especially as you have not even given the actual name of the company that you intend to work for (at least if you gave the company name - a forum member might work there and have access to the managment crystal ball that decides on the hiring timeframes.)
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## rsinner

given the low oil prices, there may be even a hiring freeze in the particular company. Who knows.
As Stevesolar said, there is no way for anyone on this forum to sensibly answer this question.


----------



## sabirkk

Hello 

For me Management Approval is taking more than a month


----------



## AAlHos1970

*Laying off Expats / Emiratisation*



LAG said:


> Yes, but I heard that Adnoc, Mubadala and affiliated companies (like Gasco, Al Hosn and NDC) were laying off expats to localise (or Emiratise) the workforce. Unsure if this is only happening in management positions, but it's strange considering that a year or so ago they made massive sweeps ridding of several expats then too (as in, who would be left given how many expats are the majority of the country's population).


Due to an internal memo from the Abu Dhabi Executive Council handed down to ADNOC and also for implementation by all its Operating companies (e.g. ADGAS, ADMA-OPCO, ADCO, GASCO, TAKREER, etc.), all these companies have to adhere to the Emiratisation targets up to 75% of its workforce to be populated/delegated to Emiratis. These are mostly positions/vacancies to be based in its HQ office, hence falling under Admin/Clerical roles encompassing mostly the divisions/departments under Finance, HR, I.T., General Services.... Technical roles or work-assignments in the plant/work-site will somehow be not affected. 

However, caution should be given to those Expats being offered junior roles whereby an Emirati developee can easily assume the role (easily as the position has already been identified by the company only for an Emirati).

The set Emiratisation targets have been given a deadline to reach at least 75% for majority of its positions in HQ. Hence, increasing the number of developees and having them immediately complete their CAMS within a set period of time. 

The Emiratisation targets will somehow be affected due to the new law requiring Emiratis to provide Military service.

If you are provided only with a Contract-Hire option, then it is always best to weigh your options before jumping into a new agreement. It is still safe for Expats to accept a Direct-Hire work assignment to have job security v.s. a lump-sum Contract-Hire employment (visa sponsorship & payroll under an ADNOC approved agency) which can be terminated by the company giving the Expatriate employee only 1 month's notice to look for another job. The main drawback being under a Contract-Hire is that if they do not anymore find the need to keep you, then they will not anymore renew your contract and the Expat will sadly be left jobless (coupled with lots of payments and/or debts to pay)...

Be Smart and be wise before accepting any roles offered by ADNOC or any of its Operating companies. Just simply ask to confirm if the offered position is subject for Emiratisation...


----------



## AAlHos1970

sabirkk said:


> Hello
> 
> For me Management Approval is taking more than a month


Is your employment directly for ADNOC or one of its operating companies?

Management approval takes time because this will have to be signed off by the concerned & authorized signatories starting from the Recruitment Dept Head, up to the VPs, then SVP, and ultimately by the company's CEO. 

Just make sure to follow up every week with your assigned Recruitment/HR Officer.


----------



## ryanray97

Greetings guys. Thank you for this very informative forum. I would like to ask some questions about my application in ADNOC. 

Last March 2015, i was interviewed in Al Ruwais Hospital for a LOCUM NURSE position. I was selected and my application is now being processed. The ADNOC just emailed me to secure my police clearance so they can finalize my recruitment. The ADNOC HR instructed me not to resign until further notice. I will not be a direct hire and they will let me choose to their affiliated agency. I am still currently working as a nurse in a private medical centre and my UNLIMITED Contract started July 2013 and will expire on July 2015. My unlimited has a clause that i cannot work in any private company after finishing my contract.

I am looking forward for some enlightenment. Hoping anyone can answer my questions.
1. Will I be having labor ban issues if I transfer to ADNOC? (My unlimited contract has a clause stating i cannot work in a private company after finishing my contract with them)
2. How long does ADNOC takes to process my papers and instruct me to resign?
3. Do I need to exit Abu Dhabi to start working with ADNOC?
4. Will my Health Authority of Abu Dhabi (HAAD) License be under the name of the affiliated agency or ADNOC itself?

Thank you so much guys! Hope someone can help me. More power to this forum!!


----------



## hidalgosprint

borouge2011 said:


> Hi there, I'll be joining one of ADNOC subsidiaries, Borouge in Q2 ( April ) as Senior Engineer (Grade 14)...
> I appreciate if anyone can share something pertaining to this company - in term of yearly increment, bonus and also career progression. The increment and bonus were not clearly specified in Letter of Offer... I heard there are some revision in remuneration in ADNOC - will this include Borouge as well...
> Looking forward to hear from you...


Hi Bro, I am also hired in Grade 14 and waiting for the offer letter. I have chosen Lump Sum contract where Housing and Schooling is all included in the Salary. May I know how much was your offer for Grade 14 and was is it Lump Sum or did they pay you separately for housing.


----------



## ryzamae

[/I] I was interviewed in ADNOC last May 2015 and accepted the offer by June 2015 and done medical last July 2, 2015. I also submitted my police clearance as per their advise but is it normally that they required me additional medical? Is there any problem in my medical or it is just normal practice for the ADNOC employment process? I was assign outside the country by my present company that's why I am worrying on why they need additional medical exam.


----------



## aleleeson

it is normal and part of their regulations..everyone who works there has had to do it. 




ryzamae said:


> [/I] I was interviewed in ADNOC last May 2015 and accepted the offer by June 2015 and done medical last July 2, 2015. I also submitted my police clearance as per their advise but is it normally that they required me additional medical? Is there any problem in my medical or it is just normal practice for the ADNOC employment process? I was assign outside the country by my present company that's why I am worrying on why they need additional medical exam.


----------



## Sohil

Hello everybody,

Hope all are fine, My self Sohil m from India Recently i got selected for the job of Sales attendant in the Adnoc Company But they didnt define me anything he i want to know that how much working days and hours ? for this post and Approx salary for this job and accommodation, Food ,Transportation etc. i am confused very much so please any body can informed me regarding this ?? i will be thank to very much
.....


----------



## atenk02

Hi all, greetings,
i'm indonesian,currently i'm waitin for medical result GAMCA, for apply visa in abu dhabi.
i got offering letter from TAKREER. and now i'm currious about result. and i found an article "how to pass medical GAMCA". but i'm still worried,how if i pass medical gamca, but i failed in ADNOC medical exam?
Can you help me guys, what kind medical held by ADNOC?


----------



## abrisham

hi mr atenk02
we are the same situasional, i'm also indonesian and worried about medical exam


----------



## Adlia2015

I had the Adnoc medical at adnoc facilities in abu dhabi.
You will travel to AD and stay in the appointed hotel.
Need to fast just like typical MCU.
Around 7-8am a driver will pick you up in hotel. You will be traving with others who will head to ADNOC.
Arrive at the Medical fac. And old round building. Near famous etihad towers / Emirates Hotel.
Just follow the procedures.
Blood test, Urine, Xray, eyes, ear, teeth etc.
Should be done within 2-3 hours.
Should be routine nothing special.

Cheers.


----------



## abrisham

thank you Adlia for the guideline
I get job offer from Takreer but I'm HbsAg positive, is there a chance for me to join with Takreer? 
please share to me about Adnoc Medical Policies especially for people with HbsAg positive. is it allowable or deportable?


----------



## Stevesolar

abrisham said:


> thank you Adlia for the guideline
> I get job offer from Takreer but I'm HbsAg positive, is there a chance for me to join with Takreer?
> please share to me about Adnoc Medical Policies especially for people with HbsAg positive. is it allowable or deportable?


Hi,
HbsAg positive will not be allowed a visa in UAE.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
Steve


----------



## movingtome

*@ adlia2015*

Hello ADLIA,
Did ADNOC Medical clinic contact you regarding the outcome of your Adnoc medical? If yes, how long before you were informed?
Thanks



Adlia2015 said:


> I had the Adnoc medical at adnoc facilities in abu dhabi.
> You will travel to AD and stay in the appointed hotel.
> Need to fast just like typical MCU.
> Around 7-8am a driver will pick you up in hotel. You will be traving with others who will head to ADNOC.
> Arrive at the Medical fac. And old round building. Near famous etihad towers / Emirates Hotel.
> Just follow the procedures.
> Blood test, Urine, Xray, eyes, ear, teeth etc.
> Should be done within 2-3 hours.
> Should be routine nothing special.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Adlia2015

Movingtome,
NO medical center did not contact me.
The recruiter contwcted me with the result. And it was part of overall process that I went thru.
However the medical center mentioned that if they see something wronf they may contact me foe further test in the next 1-2 days.
Literally, the test is done in 1-2 days. 
If you are clear, recruiter should know it within one week.

Regards.


----------



## movingtome

*@ adlia*

I too was not contacted by the medical doctor even though I was told I would be informed should there be any issue. Now it has been more than a month since I took the test.
Thanks for the useful information.



Adlia2015 said:


> Movingtome,
> NO medical center did not contact me.
> The recruiter contwcted me with the result. And it was part of overall process that I went thru.
> However the medical center mentioned that if they see something wronf they may contact me foe further test in the next 1-2 days.
> Literally, the test is done in 1-2 days.
> If you are clear, recruiter should know it within one week.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## k_azlan

hidalgosprint said:


> borouge2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I'll be joining one of ADNOC subsidiaries, Borouge in Q2 ( April ) as Senior Engineer (Grade 14)...
> I appreciate if anyone can share something pertaining to this company - in term of yearly increment, bonus and also career progression. The increment and bonus were not clearly specified in Letter of Offer... I heard there are some revision in remuneration in ADNOC - will this include Borouge as well...
> Looking forward to hear from you...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bro, I am also hired in Grade 14 and waiting for the offer letter. I have chosen Lump Sum contract where Housing and Schooling is all included in the Salary. May I know how much was your offer for Grade 14 and was is it Lump Sum or did they pay you separately for housing.
Click to expand...

I also opt for Lump Sum Contract but I think I got a raw deal. It is AED 35k. What about you? Thanks.


----------



## ohlee

*newbie*

I just signed offer from NDC, it is my frst time to move to other company,
i asked if i can resign now from my current work, but they told not to resign yet but only until medical and others are clear. would there be any problem?
how long it will take for NDC process.?


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Hi All, 

I've been made an offer from an ADNOC company & accepted the direct hire package. Just wanted to check with anyone whether the commission and deposit would be paid by the company to the landlord/real estate agent as part of the housing allowance. I believe in Abudhabi it is 5% deposit + 5% commission. Any information on this would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

SPJ


----------



## Stevesolar

solarpowerjunkie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been made an offer from an ADNOC company & accepted the direct hire package. Just wanted to check with anyone whether the commission and deposit would be paid by the company to the landlord/real estate agent as part of the housing allowance. I believe in Abudhabi it is 5% deposit + 5% commission. Any information on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SPJ


Hi,
Normally it is your responsibility to pay commission and the deposit. As ADNOC is government company - many landlords do not require a deposit.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adlia2015

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Normally it is your responsibility to pay commission and the deposit. As ADNOC is government company - many landlords do not require a deposit.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi steve,
Can we negotiate such that the commission is included as part of total rent ? 
This will increase the total rent ; but assuming it is still within allowance.

Regards


----------



## Stevesolar

Adlia2015 said:


> Hi steve,
> Can we negotiate such that the commission is included as part of total rent ?
> This will increase the total rent ; but assuming it is still within allowance.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
You could - but that would actually be fraud - so not advised.
Some companies with large portfolios have offers with no commission - so worth looking for one of these, once you are ready to move.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Muskan123

I got elected by Zadco. Ho many days it will take to join there?


----------



## Muskan123

What will be avg. total salary for grade 14 in ADNOC Group comapny?


----------



## Chutia

Hi,

How does accommodation work, does ADCO, provide accommodation or you have to arrange on your own?

Thanks


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Hi Steve. Thanks for your response. Much appreciated.

Regards,

SPJ


----------



## daniali

4drsupra said:


> process goes like this....
> 
> - you sign the offer sheet...
> 
> - we then get MGT approval to start the actual recruitment process...(can take up to a week)
> 
> - we choose an "Agency" if you are not a direct hire if you are skip this process...(a week)
> 
> - we send your credentials for labour approval...(2 to 3 days)
> 
> - after approval, we send your information for a residence visa...(2 to 3 days)
> 
> - once approved you fly over and start work ASAP...ow also there will be 2 medicals in the process somewhere there...one posibly locally and another when you get here...good luck...this whole process can take total up to a month or more depending on holidays and we have a lot of holidays....good luck let me know when you are local...cheers


hello sir i just want to know that i am directly hired by adnoc for rwais, 15 days back they emailed me for confirmation and asked me to wait for an offer letter, its been 15 days now and i am still waiting for offr letter do you have any idea how much time they can take to issue an offer letter.


----------



## daniali

hello everyone.. I have one question,

I recently interviewed in adnoc and Alhmdullilah got selected , they asked for my documents and I provided them all... but its been 15 days im still waiting for their response as they said after getting several approvals from higher management my offer letter will be generated but I am still waiting ... any idea that how much time they can take?


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Hi Daniali,

It can take anywhere from 1 month to 6 months for the process- My advice: Hold on to your current job till they tell you to resign....and don't hold your breath. Be prepared for 'Level infinity' on the patience game 

SPJ


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Is anyone else facing the issue with ADNOC wherein you are required to complete your probation period (3/6 months) before they provide you the accommodation as stated in the offer/contract (direct hire)? Why would they hold this back during probation? Moreover, they make no mention of the probation-housing stipulation in the offer/contract when you sign. Would this be considered short changing? I can understand holding back the schooling and other smaller allowances/benefits but this is a first for me.


----------



## Stevesolar

solarpowerjunkie said:


> Is anyone else facing the issue with ADNOC wherein you are required to complete your probation period (3/6 months) before they provide you the accommodation as stated in the offer/contract (direct hire)? Why would they hold this back during probation? Moreover, they make no mention of the probation-housing stipulation in the offer/contract when you sign. Would this be considered short changing? I can understand holding back the schooling and other smaller allowances/benefits but this is a first for me.


Hi,
It's quite normal for government companies in Abu Dhabi to hold back the housing allowance until you have completed your probation period.
It is also quite normal for them to accommodate you (at no cost to you) in a temporary place until you have been confirmed.
Each company varies slightly - but the above is normal for senior positions.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Thanks Steve. Straight out of Dubai, i'm finding stuff out as i go along in the capital 

Cheers,
SPJ


----------



## Stevesolar

solarpowerjunkie said:


> Thanks Steve. Straight out of Dubai, i'm finding stuff out as i go along in the capital
> 
> Cheers,
> SPJ


Hi,
It really is like a different country!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It really is like a different country!
> Cheers
> Steve


Which is still stuck in slightly older times :|


----------



## wazza2222

*They are dead dodgy*



solarpowerjunkie said:


> Is anyone else facing the issue with ADNOC wherein you are required to complete your probation period (3/6 months) before they provide you the accommodation as stated in the offer/contract (direct hire)? Why would they hold this back during probation? Moreover, they make no mention of the probation-housing stipulation in the offer/contract when you sign. Would this be considered short changing? I can understand holding back the schooling and other smaller allowances/benefits but this is a first for me.


They will cheerfully rort you on all sorts of things that are written in your contract.
*The 'interest free loan' for a car comes with big rusty fish hooks, you won't be able to get it until your end of service amount exceeds 100k.
*The gym/health club allowance just doesn't get paid - full stop.
*Several people here where I work have not had their probation signed off at all (I am one of them and have ** years service!) this means NO allowances will be paid and there isn't a damn thing you can do about it. If you cause trouble, they will get CICPA to cancel your pass and you are gone.

All of this only applies if you are expat of course... If you are not, it's a fantastic company to work for.


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Hi wazza2222,

Sounds bad on your side buddy. I've gotten some positive feedback from the new colleagues at my end regarding things and hope it stays the same...How i wish the formalities would speed up though... sigh! 

Already called the old boss though and told him if he doesn't hear from me in 6, he won't hear from me again...hehe..

Cheers,
SPJ


----------



## Ricki

*Need Advise on ADNOC Salary Packages*

Hi All

Need your valuable advise..... i got an offer from ADNOC for Grade 13 with 20K basic (monthly take home), 150K HRA, 35000 education allowance per child (as per actual produced Receipts), 33K 1 time furniture allowance.
My last package was 37K (all inclusive). Comparing to that i'm not very much comfortable with the offered one. My total exp is 15 years which includes 10 year in GCC/UAE. Request you kindly advise on below:-
1) Do you think its a good package or they are trying to sequeeze as much as possible

2) Is there any negotiation possible with ADNOC like if i try to negotiate atleast on 20K take home salary.
3) Is there possibility to ask then to convert HRA and education allowance in CASH form instead of reimbursing as per actual amounts.
4) They have not given any lump-sum option (cash instead of giving benefits), are they still giving the option, will it be beneficial?

Requesting if anybdy can advise, and can help to take my decision.
Reg.


----------



## ajem

Ricki said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need your valuable advise..... i got an offer from ADNOC for Grade 13 with 20K basic (monthly take home), 150K HRA, 35000 education allowance per child (as per actual produced Receipts), 33K 1 time furniture allowance.
> My last package was 37K (all inclusive). Comparing to that i'm not very much comfortable with the offered one. My total exp is 15 years which includes 10 year in GCC/UAE. Request you kindly advise on below:-
> 1) Do you think its a good package or they are trying to sequeeze as much as possible
> 
> 2) Is there any negotiation possible with ADNOC like if i try to negotiate atleast on 20K take home salary.
> 3) Is there possibility to ask then to convert HRA and education allowance in CASH form instead of reimbursing as per actual amounts.
> 4) They have not given any lump-sum option (cash instead of giving benefits), are they still giving the option, will it be beneficial?
> 
> Requesting if anybdy can advise, and can help to take my decision.
> Reg.


1+2) With grade 13 the max amount you can get is 22000aed (basic + supplement)
3) HRA they should give it to monthly 12500aed or in one lump sum tell them that you will take of yourself, the education however is paid to the school so no they will not give it to you.
4) not ture but adnoc have one salary structure for all its companies.


----------



## wazza2222

Ricki said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need your valuable advise..... i got an offer from ADNOC for Grade 13 with 20K basic (monthly take home), 150K HRA, 35000 education allowance per child (as per actual produced Receipts), 33K 1 time furniture allowance.
> My last package was 37K (all inclusive). Comparing to that i'm not very much comfortable with the offered one. My total exp is 15 years which includes 10 year in GCC/UAE. Request you kindly advise on below:-
> 1) Do you think its a good package or they are trying to sequeeze as much as possible
> 
> 2) Is there any negotiation possible with ADNOC like if i try to negotiate atleast on 20K take home salary.
> 3) Is there possibility to ask then to convert HRA and education allowance in CASH form instead of reimbursing as per actual amounts.
> 4) They have not given any lump-sum option (cash instead of giving benefits), are they still giving the option, will it be beneficial?
> 
> Requesting if anybdy can advise, and can help to take my decision.
> Reg.


It is a standard package. They will not negotiate on any aspect. 
Be warned! they will not pay your allowances at all in some cases and only under duress (very slowly) in others. 
If you are looking at a contract hire instead of direct hire, they are under instruction to Emiratise quickly this year to save costs and people are being let go in large numbers as they find part-trained locals to replace them. This is not publicised. 
Be very careful that you have a safety net at home (financially) and that you sign the contract with your eyes open!


----------



## Adlia2015

IMHO, negotiation is possible.
The allowances are not negotiable. They are tied to job grade of the position.
And some position have range of job grades e.g. 12 to 15. In which each job grade has differeny ranges of salary.
This is common in any company.

Just like any other companies in the world, it is always negotiable. 
However, with oil price is low like this, negotiation will be very tough.

Cheers


----------



## atenk02

Hi all, greeting 
I wanna ask about adnoc medical policy. Can anyone provide it? I will depart to AD, due i accepted in TAKREER. but now i have problem, i got fatty liver, in my medical SGPT/SGOT always abnormal. But HbsAg, anti HbsAg, Anti HBC Igm, Anti HCV is negative. It shown that i dont have hepatitis virus. Will adnoc reject me when found abnormal on SGPT. SGOT


----------



## punkdaft

*Job Offer as Barge Engineer*

I am working at present time in Saipem in Saudi Arabian. I received a good Job Offer from NDC to work in Abu Dhabi. The project looks good as they are buying new rigs.
Almost half of the proposed salary is with several allowances (Remote, marine, supplemental, performance, 12 hours and transport). They say to me that even the performance allowance is the minimum I will get. The trial period will be 6 months (3 hitch as we work 28x28). This is normal.
I read some problems in the forum regarding these allowances...they don't pay, etc...
Any advice?


----------



## osk0919

*Does Gasco give paid leave?*

Hi Everyone

I have gotten a job offer at Gasco, I will not mention which position, but it is Grade 13 with 2 months on 1 month off with 18,000 per month which includes benefits what the contract states, Is that per month include that 1 month off pay?. I am confused and I do not know who to ask. 
I have never worked in the UAE or the Middle East before and will be my first time and first time in the Oil and Gas industry also. Anyone working for Gasco please advise, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Adlia2015

My understanding is if you are direct hire, you still get paid during your off days


----------



## osk0919

I am a Contract Hire, another company has done my visa and other formalities and they are also the ones I will recieve my pay from once GASCO has sent them my information during my pay date. Do you have any idea about Contract Hires? my contract does state 18,000 aed PER MONTH, with 2 months on 1 month off.


----------



## Stevesolar

osk0919 said:


> I am a Contract Hire, another company has done my visa and other formalities and they are also the ones I will recieve my pay from once GASCO has sent them my information during my pay date. Do you have any idea about Contract Hires? my contract does state 18,000 aed PER MONTH, with 2 months on 1 month off.


Hi,
Do you have your visa yet?
Did the recruitment company charge you any fees for visa processing or any other service?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## osk0919

Yes Visa is getting done, No recruitment company is not charging anything all things been done by Gasco main office. everything is mainly done just waiting for visa in a week or so. I should have asked this question earlier but did not realize what the difference between Contract and Direct hire is, I have 2 months on 1 month off . 18,000 aed per month.


----------



## Stevesolar

osk0919 said:


> Yes Visa is getting done, No recruitment company is not charging anything all things been done by Gasco main office. everything is mainly done just waiting for visa in a week or so. I should have asked this question earlier but did not realize what the difference between Contract and Direct hire is, I have 2 months on 1 month off . 18,000 aed per month.


OK - reason for those questions was that there are plenty of job offer scams at the moment - especially with Oil and Gas, Medical and University jobs.
People are receiving offers from bogus HR people and then being asked to pay processing fees to get the visa organised.
I hope that somebody with direct GASCO experience will be able to answer your question about payment on off months.


----------



## dreamjob

Friends seeking some advice 
Recently i received a job offer (offshore based, 42 on & 21 days Off) from adnoc group of companies, medical completed & all attested documents send to co HR on feb- 8. now its almost completed more than 1 month. exactly what time period requires for other procedures ie: security clearance and approval. I am a Contract Hire. i am selected as mechanical technician. 
So please advice how much time periods taken & other procedures? i contacted the agent, said its under process, minimum 3 - 4 weeks requires for security clearance. i dont have any idea about this kind of jobs. so it would be grateful if any one give some advice and tips.


----------



## osk0919

The thing with the recruitment company is that I was told by Gasco itself about the recruitment company and they give me a list of companies to chose from. I guess they are not doing Direct Hires not cause of budget cuts and falling oil prices. So the recruitment company is legitimate no problem with that. I just do not know about if that 18,000 per month of my salary is including that 1 month of i get every 2 months. 2MONTHS ON 1 MONTH OFF.


----------



## ajem

I dont think they will not pay you for the month off
After all in the two months you work on you will not get any weekends or days off even at holidays


----------



## osk0919

Thank you, 
I hope its paid, lol. They are giving me off, i'm not asking for it off lol. but its awesome to get a month off, but still wondering cause it got confusing for me as i never worked for a Oil company before or knew anything about this kind of a contract.


----------



## rsinner

osk0919 said:


> Thank you,
> I hope its paid, lol. They are giving me off, i'm not asking for it off lol. but its awesome to get a month off, but still wondering cause it got confusing for me as i never worked for a Oil company before or knew anything about this kind of a contract.


What does the contracting agency say? What does the written contract say?

PS: I know employers in the O&G industry who pay a daily/ monthly rate but do not pay for days/ months off


----------



## osk0919

Contract states 2months on 1 month off. 18,000AED PER MONTH GRADE 13 ............it does not state anything else like only the 2 months are paid or if the 1 month off is paid or not , it only states 18,000 AED per month. I will get paid monthly. 
Contracting agency says they will deposit my money once they get monthly information from the company . 
GASCO pays monthly, not daily or weekly i know that, but i do not know whether or not the month off is paid or not.


----------



## SHAFIUDDIN

*Offer letter withdrawn from employer after resigning*

Hi Stevesolar;

I got an offer letter from a consultancy to serve ADNOC group of company, after all successive SC, medical & management approval, they sent me an email to resign from my present job.

I did resigned & send communication to them on 15/11/16 that my joining date will be on 25/11/16 as my current employer agrees to release, but I got a call on 16th from the consultancy that the hiring process is on hold, requesting to continue till end Dec-16.

Then I compromised my current employer to stay till that period, on 23/11/16I got an official email from consultancy stating that my offer letter is withdrawn due to Client (ADNOC group) hiring process is on hold.

I am really in bad shape, I was serving with my current employer more than 3 years, lost my job now due this false offer.

Could you please advise me how to handle this situation, since my current employer is not willing to accept my resignation withdrawal.


----------



## Bulin

*Job offer withdrawn after I resign*

Dear Stevesolar;

Could you please guide me on how to tackle the below situation?

Offer received from a consultancy to work in ADNOC group, after all formalities like premedical, SC, CNIA & company approval cleared, consultancy sent an email to resign my present job.

Upon resigning notified to consultancy that my joining date will be on 30/11/16.

But got call on 20th that the hiring is on hold, advising to continue with the present employer till further notice.

Further negotiation, present employer accepts to keep me till end of Dec-16, as like extending notice period, but not cancelling the resignation.

22nd consultancy sent an email saying that they are withdrawing their offer letter issued to me due to the hiring is on hold by the client.

It is really bad situation for me, however I suppose to get promotion from my current employer by Jan-17, resigned due to this offer, now it is been taken back, unable to continue with the present employer.

From Jan-17 I will be JOBLESS due to this issue, do I have any chance to claim or sue legally?

Please advise.


----------



## Stevesolar

Bulin said:


> Dear Stevesolar;
> 
> Could you please guide me on how to tackle the below situation?
> 
> Offer received from a consultancy to work in ADNOC group, after all formalities like premedical, SC, CNIA & company approval cleared, consultancy sent an email to resign my present job.
> 
> Upon resigning notified to consultancy that my joining date will be on 30/11/16.
> 
> But got call on 20th that the hiring is on hold, advising to continue with the present employer till further notice.
> 
> Further negotiation, present employer accepts to keep me till end of Dec-16, as like extending notice period, but not cancelling the resignation.
> 
> 22nd consultancy sent an email saying that they are withdrawing their offer letter issued to me due to the hiring is on hold by the client.
> 
> It is really bad situation for me, however I suppose to get promotion from my current employer by Jan-17, resigned due to this offer, now it is been taken back, unable to continue with the present employer.
> 
> From Jan-17 I will be JOBLESS due to this issue, do I have any chance to claim or sue legally?
> 
> Please advise.


Hi,
There is little you can do.
Also - in future, you really need to do more due diligence before accepting jobs from companies that are reducing their employee numbers and in an environment with low/falling oil prices - never a good mix when trying to start a new job.
Best you can do now is try to secure an extension with your existing company. They may have been intending to reduce employee numbers and your resignation may have been very welcome by them.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

SHAFIUDDIN said:


> Hi Stevesolar;
> 
> I got an offer letter from a consultancy to serve ADNOC group of company, after all successive SC, medical & management approval, they sent me an email to resign from my present job.
> 
> I did resigned & send communication to them on 15/11/16 that my joining date will be on 25/11/16 as my current employer agrees to release, but I got a call on 16th from the consultancy that the hiring process is on hold, requesting to continue till end Dec-16.
> 
> Then I compromised my current employer to stay till that period, on 23/11/16I got an official email from consultancy stating that my offer letter is withdrawn due to Client (ADNOC group) hiring process is on hold.
> 
> I am really in bad shape, I was serving with my current employer more than 3 years, lost my job now due this false offer.
> 
> Could you please advise me how to handle this situation, since my current employer is not willing to accept my resignation withdrawal.


Hi,
Unfortunately, there is little you can do.
It's a bad time to be joining oil and gas companies with the current oil prices and company consolidations.
You need to see if you can get your existing company to keep you - they may have already been looking to reduce their employee numbers.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## SHAFIUDDIN

Dear Steve;

Upon compromising, today, my current employer accepts to withdraw my resignation to continue my service with them.

The issue is solved. Thanks for advise.


----------



## Stevesolar

SHAFIUDDIN said:


> Dear Steve;
> 
> Upon compromising, today, my current employer accepts to withdraw my resignation to continue my service with them.
> 
> The issue is solved. Thanks for advise.


Well done! - good result!


----------



## Amir007

It happened to me also, after Offer received from a consultancy to work in ADNOC group, after all formalities like premedical, SC, CNIA & company approval cleared,. Now they are saying this recruitment is on hold,Luckily i didn't resign from my current working company . Why these people are doing like this, wasting and humiliating the mind and time of Job seekers? Do any body else have these same issue???


----------



## racrac

damian8 said:


> Apa khabar shark ikan ,,,,kindly check attached file for ADNOC group Compensation Package


Hello, is there an update to this compensation policy or does it remain the same since 2008?


----------

